
The Aconitine Insurance Murder - nayuki
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-most-sophisticated-crime-ever-committed/answer/Ko-Inagaki?share=1
======
gwern
There don't seem to be any English-language sources on this aconite poisoning
case, unfortunately.

